# The Zombie Beatles



## Hadrian (May 8, 2010)

So the last year or so we had the vampire fad (or Fagpire fad as nobody called it but me) and to be honest aside from True Blood most of the stuff that came from it was terrible.  This year is set to be the Zombie fad with many many films in the make as well as a TV series version of The Walking Dead.  

Another fad is reworking certain histories or books and adding zombies.  There is Pride & Predujice & Zombies (first a book and to be a film soon) and soon there will be a movie called Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter, what is next?







Its already a book and now its being optioned to be made into movie...Ono won't be pleased with this, especially when she hears how The Zombie Beatles end in this.

Sypnosis from Deadline:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Written as oral history, the book details how Lennon, a zombie guitarist in Liverpool, kills and reanimates McCartney, then does the same with Harrison and Starr. They create hits and bloody mayhem across the world, pursued by England's greatest zombie hunter, Mick Jagger. They also engage in a battle with Eighth Level Ninja Lord Yoko Ono, and snack on the brains of swooning fans.



The Ono bit is genius.


Sourcey


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

I've never even heard of the book but it sounds good for a laugh!  Have you read it?


----------



## Hadrian (May 8, 2010)

Only just heard of it, its not out until June anyway.

Hoping it'll be as much fun as the Powerpuffs Girls episode "Meet The Beat Alls"


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

I'm definitely gonna pick the book up when it comes out.  Was just reading the site you linked to.  One of the links in the comments leads to a sneak preview, looks really well written.  I've never seen that Powerpuff girls episode either, will have a shifty at it!


----------



## dinofan01 (May 8, 2010)

is this already available? I'll go buy this up now! Is this from the same person who did pride and the prejudice with zombies?


----------



## Hadrian (May 8, 2010)

Its out June 22nd in the US anyway, elswhere I can't find a date.  Its written by someone else.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 8, 2010)

This sounds fucking genius! Do want!


----------



## lagman (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like a plot from an Ugly Americans episode, can't wait.
They have tons of material to do something great, Zombies with LSD, Maharishi  Mahesh Zombie, you name it.


----------



## VVoltz (May 9, 2010)

I think I like Zombies more than Vampires but not as much as Pixies. As far as the book, I saw it in several book stores about a month ago, funny thing is, I decided to read the Dracula sequel before this one.


----------

